

Ask HN: Why does HN use a table instead of an ordered list? - rpowers

I am currently learning web development and was interested in their design choice. Also, if there are other sites you would recommend studying, please share with me!
======
spartanatreyu
I would not recommend using this site as a good example to learn from.

If you're going to learn web design: 1)
[http://teamtreehouse.com/](http://teamtreehouse.com/) 2)
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web)

Keep away from [http://www.w3schools.com/](http://www.w3schools.com/) they
information is not accurate, they only care about their ranking on google.

